# Samsung SyncMaster BX2450(L) oder BX2440 ? Erfahrungen BX2440 ?



## chrisz84 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leutz,
letzt hab ich hier noch gefragt welche Alternativen es zum BX2450(L) gibt, da 
ich den Standfuß nicht wirklich prickelnd finde (TFT würde zu weit in den 
Arbeitsbereich vom Schreibtisch hereinragen).
Jetzt hab ich den BX2440 gefunden, allerdings hat dieser 5 statt 2ms.

Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit ihm ? 
Würde mich vor allem interessieren wie es sich beim Film schauen oder Zocken verhält.

Greetz 
Chris

PS: Aktuell ist ein P2450H vorhanden, der bekommt aber demnächst einen
neuen Verwendungszweck.


----------



## rAveN_13 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Alternativen zu Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 vs. BX2450L*

bx2440 led, höhenverstellbar 5ms (2 ms g2g) ca. 230€ Samsung SyncMaster BX2440, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI (LS24CBUMBV) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Painkiller (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Alternativen zu Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 / BX2450L*

Darf man fragen wieso du eine Alternative suchst?! Die Monitore sind doch fürs Spielen sehr gut geeignet. 

Aber die Alternative von rAveN_13 ist auch ok.


----------



## chrisz84 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Alternativen zu Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 / BX2450L*

Durch den etwas überdimensionierten und unförmigen Standfuß würde er nicht direkt an der Wand stehen und würde um einiges mehr Platz von der Arbeitsfläche von meinem Schreibtisch einnnehmen als z.B. mein aktueller Monitor (P2450H).


----------



## Painkiller (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Alternativen zu Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 / BX2450L*

Sowas in der Art dachte ich mir schon. 

Wie siehts denn mit dem Kapital aus?


----------



## chrisz84 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Alternativen zu Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 / BX2450L*

Hehe kann ehrlich gesagt auch nich nachvollziehen wie man auf die Idee bzw. das Verbrechen mit dem Standfusß gekommen. 

Hm...ich sag ma so max 300€ um den Dreh, is aber auch abhängig vom Geräte (z.B. Größe, wenns statt 24" 26" wäre)


----------



## Painkiller (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Alternativen zu Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 / BX2450L*

Bevorzugst du eine bestimmte Marke? Oder ist das egal?


----------



## chrisz84 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Alternativen zu Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 / BX2450L*

Also meine letzten 3 waren Samsung, aber grundsätzlich bin ich da offen.
Wichtig sind halt wie oben schon erwähnt mindestens 24", LED-Technik und sollte dadurch
entsprechend auch weniger Strom verbrauchen.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Alternativen zu Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 / BX2450L*

Ok!

Wie wäre es mit dem Samsung BX2440?


----------



## chrisz84 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Alternativen zu Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 / BX2450L*

Der wäre durchaus interessant, vor allem weil er auch höhenverstellbar ist und Pivot unterstützt. 

Ist er denn voll spieletauglich, soll ja nich nur zum Arbeiten sein.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Alternativen zu Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 / BX2450L*

Spieletauglich ist er. Im Vergleich zum BX2450 ist nur die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit um 3ms höher. 
Sollte aber keine Probleme/Schlieren etc. machen.


----------



## Bimek (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Alternativen zu Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 / BX2450L*

Ich werfe mal den Acer ins Rennen... " Acer S243HLbmii "
Sehr guter Monitor.


----------



## chrisz84 (30. Oktober 2010)

*thread update*


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab ja den großen Bruder, 2450LED, und dort kann man die Reaktionszeit verändern. Normal, schneller, schnellstes. Ich habe ihn mal auf normal gestellt und man merkt dann schon etwas bei sehr schnellen Bildern aber weltbwegend ist der Unterschied jetzt nicht. Was ich damit sagen will ist das @Painkiller schon recht hat, ein guter Monitor taugt auch mit 5ms zum zocken recht gut!


----------



## Semih91 (30. Oktober 2010)

Hab auch den BX2450 und der ist super. Lediglich der Fuß ist anders (optisch) und da würde ich doch den BX2450 bevorzugen anstatt 2440.


----------

